# RV rentals in Galveston



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Is anyone renting a RV in Galveston. I just want to stay in it for the weekend.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bayou-Shores-RV-Resort/141675082531568

try these guys.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you


----------

